# Favorite POKEMAN!



## freaknuts (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok well im just going around lolling, so what is your favorite pokemon??
lol
i know we have a lot of Lukario and Rukario fans out there so go head i love Lucario 2! but my most favorite pokemon ever is.........

CHARIZARD







also if you want to put a pic of it (CLEAN) just do the picture thing!!

:lol:
​


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

That's original too :3

IB4 Mudkips.

I do love them Eevee's and growlithe :3


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2008)

Garchomp.


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (Jul 11, 2008)

freaknuts said:


> Ok well im just going around lolling, so what is your favorite pokemon??
> lol
> i know we have a lot of Lukario and Rukario fans out there so go head i love Lucario 2! but my most favorite pokemon ever is.........
> 
> ...



Aaaah, the Charizard. One of the most overvalued, overused PokÃ©mon that I have grown completely to hate.

In most cases, Slowking happen to be one of my faves.


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Garchomp.



I should change my vote to Bronzong for the HAET he seems to bring.


----------



## Rockario (Jul 11, 2008)

I do Love Lucario (see avatar) but a second would be...


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I should change my vote to Bronzong for the HAET he seems to bring.



PRONZong, what?


----------



## Shadowpelt The Malamute (Jul 11, 2008)

I like mudkips hur hur hur.

Actually I'm not a big fan of mudkips. I love Raichu! Gosh I would kill to have one irl. Or maybe even a huge plushie :3. My favorite stuffed animal in the world is Lavi. He/she was given to me by my bff Gabby and I decorated him/her to look just like my character Lavi ^w^

But yeah..... not on topic. I also love Jolteon. Alas I love the electrics but my favorite type is water.


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> PRONZong, what?



Don't make me use hypnosis to set up a sweep >:C


----------



## Azure (Jul 11, 2008)

Screw pokeman, Digimon is where it's at yo!  WEREEXTRALARGEGARUWOULFDRAGONMON!  Or some crap like that.  They both suck, really.  Also, Mudkypz.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2008)

Also I like Gengar a lot.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 11, 2008)

my sister is mad for Arcanine

i like arcanine too

i actually kinda like pikachu, i have one of them poket pikachu things and i have had it for over a year now; the thing is my watch, my pedometer and my mild entertainment for when i am stuck in line and such (why oh why does it only have one game to play on it >_< )

mew is cute and i love its sound

my sister is a also a huge fan of all things eevee and i think its pretty unique in how they set eevees up to evolve into all types.

charizard is wayyyyy over rated


----------



## Kajet (Jul 11, 2008)

I like Vulpix/Ninetails and Eevee + it's evolutions and Blaziken. Probably more but Vulpix/Ninetails would be my favs.


----------



## Takun (Jul 11, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Screw pokeman, Digimon is where it's at yo!  WEREEXTRALARGEGARUWOULFDRAGONMON!  Or some crap like that.  They both suck, really.  Also, Mudkypz.



DON'T YOU DARE DIS MAH CHILDHOOD.

*RAGE*

BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Lard Lord Badrang (Jul 11, 2008)

Buizel tickles my mustelid preferance.

I vote Buizel.

Buizel, Buizel~


----------



## ZigZag13 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dratini.

That was such an underrated PokÃ¨mon.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 11, 2008)

Seriously, #137 - Porygon's the only pokÃ©mon I'll ever truly like as itself rather than as a meme or piece of hilarity. Not even its evolutions, just Porygon itself.


----------



## Range (Jul 11, 2008)

I love my main team pokemon =3


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2008)

I like Staraptor better than Pidgeot.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 11, 2008)

Charizard is best designed ever for Pokemon, thus I liked it.


----------



## Not A Fox (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm still not too terribly hot on the subject. But these I've grown to be fond of:


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 11, 2008)

Vaporeon hands down!


----------



## LainMokoto (Jul 11, 2008)

Maril it's just sooooo darned cute. Second favorite is Lugia.


----------



## Temarinyo (Jul 11, 2008)

Mine used to be articuno, now its somewhere between Vaporeon and Mew.
:3


----------



## Bryantacious (Jul 11, 2008)

dito

lol he is an annoying little f**k

but i love him


----------



## RTDragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Bryantacious said:


> dito
> 
> lol he is an annoying little f**k
> 
> but i love him




Not to mention it's use in breeding pokemon. Man i can make six evees with one ditto.

My favorite is Totodile.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 11, 2008)

Buizel is cool 

but my favorite has got to be Lucario.


----------



## Eevee (Jul 11, 2008)

:iiam:


----------



## Sparks Meow (Jul 11, 2008)

Espeon
a full fursuit is being made for me as we speek ^_^


----------



## shlero (Jul 11, 2008)

For me it's a tie between these
charizard
golduck
abra
quagsire
combusken
sealeo


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 11, 2008)

See avatar.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Jul 11, 2008)

My favorites have always been mewtwo and Lucario......tis why I drew em both ^^
http://ikodomoonstrife.deviantart.com/art/Lucario-and-Mewtwo-35205766


----------



## fireguardiancoty (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't choose only one. D: Several of my favorites are Growlithe, Houndour, Charizard, Lucario, Roserade, and Gallade.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 11, 2008)

Houndoom. He's been my favorite since Pokemon Gold. <3


----------



## Kyoujin (Jul 11, 2008)

Mewtwo.. was always my fav. >>


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 11, 2008)

My effing level 100 Eevee...thats right...100, got something to say about that.


----------



## PaperRabbit (Jul 11, 2008)

OMG, Eevee, Pidgeot and Raichu!!!! I just loove those three ;-; 
*likes the original 150 the best XD*


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 11, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> I'm still not too terribly hot on the subject. But these I've grown to be fond of:


Goddamnit, you are the only other person who likes porygons.

Fate has it in for me, I swear. :<


----------



## Tungen (Jul 12, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> Mewtwo.. was always my fav. >>



He'd be cooler if he wasn't so goddamned emo

Anyhoo, my favorite? Probably a tie... Staryu, Jolteon, Ninetails, Sandslash, Tauros, or Ivysaur. Incidentally, guess which pokemon are always on my first-generation team? :3


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

I really like Heracross, cause he just straight up hits like a truck. Metagross is cool too, it's just like this beastly massive heavy steel blue _thing_ clustered together with psychic power that smashes things with its impenetrable clawed arms, and even when you think you've got him pinned down, he can blow up in your face and take you down with him.

Also I love how Porygon is just Engrish for polygon. x3


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 12, 2008)

Started at like... Raichu. Then err... idk..

I love Gardevoir now though.. And before I knew what a furry was n stuff.. I was playing Ruby for the second time and was like "I want a new main Pokemon. And that bitch got Raltz. I want one too." got Raltz and leveled it to Gardevoir and beat the shit out of everything so <3


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 12, 2008)

Meowth, Absol, but most especially Ninetails... for obvious reasons...


----------



## LordWibble (Jul 12, 2008)

Spoink. So very lame...


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 12, 2008)

Most fire type PKs are my faves, but from all of them, I have to admit that Blaziken is tops on my list.


----------



## Annodam (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 12, 2008)

Annodam said:


>


OH SHI...did she eat someone?


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jul 12, 2008)

Umbreon 

fap fap amirite?


----------



## Range (Jul 12, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> My effing level 100 Eevee...thats right...100, got something to say about that.



Yes I do, needs more thunder stone =3


----------



## Krimzen (Jul 12, 2008)

FERALIGATR! It wuz meh first pokemon^^ I named her Toto. (wizard of oz XD)


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 12, 2008)

i would have to say... 

Blue mews... they have to be blue 
raichu
growlithe and evo
vulpix

theres more but mew is fave above all


----------



## minihorse (Jul 12, 2008)

i like the pokemon scissor


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

Ghastly
Gyarados
Geodude

the trinity of Gs, the ultimate fighting force.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 12, 2008)

minihorse said:


> i like the pokemon scissor



i forgot about him... <33 much forgiveness


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 12, 2008)

minihorse said:


> i like the pokemon scissor


oh dude, thats teh one with teh wings and the massive blades for arms that looks like he could give teh bugs from starshipp troopers a run for their money right? he rocks.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 12, 2008)

I like charizard, Lucario, and pikachu. oh and mudkipz


----------



## Kaejer (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm gonna have to go with...


----------



## Range (Jul 13, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> oh dude, thats teh one with teh wings and the massive blades for arms that looks like he could give teh bugs from starshipp troopers a run for their money right? he rocks.



I think you're talking about Syther, it's Scizzor before it evolves


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (Jul 13, 2008)

I also happen to love Walrein, and Abomasnow. Two great tastes, that come great together! People who are into meta game might know why.


----------



## werewolfboy (Jul 13, 2008)

I like vegetamon! Go vegetamon! Rawr!


Okay, Joking aside..

Gengar.

Hell...Yes....
To heck with fluffy. Give me the spooky pokemon.


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 13, 2008)

Pikachu and Riolu... both adorable =3


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm a sucker for _any_ Eevee or evolution. Barring diamond or pearl, those now just scare me. Or Articuno, Wartortle, Haunter, or the ever loveable... Garados. XD


----------



## AlexX (Jul 14, 2008)

Shaymin. Both forms.

Before Shaymin my favorite was Starmie, though.


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 14, 2008)

Mudkip. Teach it Hyperbeam.

Charizard and Flygon are pretty cool, too.


----------



## Os (Jul 14, 2008)

Awww... No love for Medicham?

http://veekun.com/dex-images/sugimori/308.png

I <3 Medicham.


----------



## mammagamma (Jul 14, 2008)

Flygon n' Sceptile are my faves.

Too lazy to get pic. >_>


----------



## China-Kitty (Jul 15, 2008)

Mainly Machop. I fell in love with the little fighter ever since Pokemon first came out and I sometimes nicknamed him the "Street Fighter's Pokemon."

Add to that, my alternate fursona is a Demon Dominatrix Machoke. Xo)


----------



## Ruiisu (Jul 15, 2008)

Drifblim I must say.

I had alot of favorites as a kid.
In diamond and Pearl I'd say the ghost pokemon really got my attention.


----------



## Jarz (Jul 15, 2008)

Farfetch'd, Yay!


----------



## Blood_Wulf (Nov 15, 2008)

i have to go with palkia as my favorite.


----------



## Silverstreak (Nov 15, 2008)

Need I say more?


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 16, 2008)

Quit with the damn necro already. Check the date of the last poster before you post.


----------



## sdm42393 (Nov 16, 2008)

Dragonite ^_^


----------



## nek0chan (Nov 16, 2008)

sdm42393 said:


> Dragonite ^_^



haha thats old school <3 dragonite


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 16, 2008)

What the hell is this? Z-day for threads? LOCK, PLEASE.


----------



## Zhyrersh the Sarcastic (Nov 16, 2008)

AlexInsane said:


> Quit with the damn necro already. Check the date of the last poster before you post.



Because making another topic about the same thing makes a whole heap of sense, I assume?


----------



## Arrow Tibbs (Nov 17, 2008)

Necro closed.


----------

